# datenbanabfrage und benutzereingabe



## MASTERII (25. Nov 2003)

moinsen,
ich hab ein "kleines" problem. ich mochte ein prog schreiben das es dem benutzer ermoeglicht ein suchkriterium fuer die suche innerhalb einer datenbank einzugeben.
nun hab ich das problem , das ich die benutzereingabe nicht in die Selct formulierung einbinden kann.


hier mal auszugsweise mein quelltext evtl. gibts ja nen datenbank gott da drauesen der mir helfen kann !!!

System.out.println("Auskunftssystem fuer Kurstermine");
            System.out.println("--------------------------------");
            System.out.println("MATCHCODE ('ENDE'=Programmende):");
            inp= eingabe.readLine();


            ResultSet datenmenge;
            datenmenge = sqlStatement.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM Kurse WHERE inp = Kurztitel");
            System.out.println(datenmenge);


wie muss ich die select geschichte formulieren damit es funzt?
schon mal danke 
MASTERII


----------



## bummerland (25. Nov 2003)

hast du schon mal versucht, den query so zu machen:

```
"SELECT * FROM Kurse WHERE Kurztitel LIKE %" + inp + "%"
```
?


----------



## mariopetr (25. Nov 2003)

immer noch falsch (wenn es string/varchar ist)
"SELECT * FROM Kurse WHERE Kurztitel LIKE '%" + inp + "%'"
oder
"SELECT * FROM Kurse WHERE Kurztitel='"+ inp + "'"

zudem

```
ResultSet set=statement.executeQuery(sql);
while(set.next());
{
	Sstem.out.println(set.getString(1)); //nur ein beispiel
}
```


----------



## MASTERII (9. Dez 2003)

danke ... habs hinbekommen


----------

